# Geloest: Mal wieder nvidia-drivers

## Erdie

Moin moin,

bei  mir läuft momentan nvidia-drivers-334.21-r3. Alle höheren als stabil markierten Versionen führen zu einem Kernel Segfault, so dass der Rechner beim Booten ohne Konsole einfriert.

Da ich eine Kernel - Inkompatibilität angenommmen habe weil ich noch auf Kernel 3.10.* war, habe ich auf den neusten migriert. Leider ändert sich damit nichts.

Gibt es ein generelles Nvidia Problem, was an mir vorbeigegangen ist? Suche im Forum brachte erstmal nix.

Grüße

Der Erdie

----------

## OCmylife

Also ein generelles Problem kann es eigentlich nicht sein, da bei mir Kernel 3.15.7 zusammen mit dem Nvidia-treiber-340.24 ohne Probleme zusammen arbeiten. Erstellst Du den Kernel mit Hilfe von Genkernel? Vielleicht hilft es ja den Kernel und den Treiber auf ~amd64 zu aktualisieren.

----------

## Erdie

Ich kann ja mit dem älteren Nvidia Treiber  leben aber es ist nervig, wenn man weiß, dass jeder Upgrade zu einem unbootbaren System führt. Der neuste stabile Kernel sollten doch mit dem stabilen Nvidia Modul zusammen laufen. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, muß irgendwas nicht stimmen. Auf Testing gehen möchte ich mir nicht antun.

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, sollte normal problemlos funktionieren (hier tut es das auch).

Vermutlich könnte es an einer unglücklichen Kernel-Konfiguration liegen, zb unpassende Framebuffer-Treiber Kombinationen, oder ähnliches.

----------

## ulenrich

Nvidia muss was machen, damit Kernelmodesetting funktioniert später mit Wayland (das muss KMS haben, oder habe ich etwas falsch in Erinnerung?). Das hat dann natürlich Auswirkungen  beim Booten, und man muss was anderes nehmen. Ich benutze efi, weiss mit vesa vga nicht so Bescheid ...

----------

## platinumviper

Bei mir gibts auch keine Probleme mit Kernel 3.15.8 und nvidia-drivers-340.24. Benutzt du den Original-Kernel oder irgendwas gepatchtes, gentoo-sources oder so?

----------

## Erdie

Ich benutze gentoo-sources. Aber kann es sein, dass meine Grafikkarte zu alt ist? Es ist eine Geforce GT 430. Es gab doch schon mal einen cut, bei dem neuere Treiber bestimmte ältere Karten nicht mehr unterstützten.

BTW: Es muß ja nicht am Kernel liegen, das war nur so eine Vermutung.

----------

## Finswimmer

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/76884/en-us

Da ist deine Karte noch drin...

----------

## Josef.95

Erdie,

nein, am alter des Grafikchipsatzes sollte es nicht liegen (hier funktioniert 340.24 mit einer wesentlich älteren 8800 GT Karte)

Im schlimmsten Fall würde ein zu neuer Treiber einfach nur nicht funktionieren - es sollte aber nicht zum Kernel Chrash kommen.

Grob aus dem Kopf:

nvidia-drivers-304.xxx sind kompatibel bis zur <8000er Reihe

ab der >=8000er Reihe sind dann die höheren nvidia-drivers Versionen kompatibel.

/edit: Ansonsten schaue auch nochmal im http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers

Ich denke immer noch das es an deiner Kernel-Konfiguration (oder der bisher ungenannten linux Version) liegen könnte.

Teste es doch mal mit einem aktuellen frisch passend konfigurierten Kernel.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe den aktuell neusten Kernel im Stable - Zweig AMD64 3.12.21-r1. Und dieser crashed mit dem aktuellen nvidia-drivers-340.24. Beides aktuell im Stable. 

Ich werde mal die Kernel Requirements auf dem Nvidia Guide durchgehen, vielleicht hängt da ja eine Leiche  rum, die bisher nicht geschadet hat. Wenn da alles ok ist, weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.

----------

## mv

Ansonsten kannst Du ja nur bzgl. Kernel und nvidia in unstable gehen - wär' zumindest mal ein Experiment wert, und ist auf Dauer vielleicht sowieso sicherer, da sicherheitsrelevente Kernelbugs m.W. oft nur in unstable gefixt werden.

----------

## platinumviper

Ich hab mal den veralteten Kernel aus dem gentoo-sources Paket (3.14.14) ausprobiert, damit gab es auch keine Probleme. Ich hab ihn allerdings in mein Kernel-Verzeichnis kopiert und dort ganz normal kompiliert, also nicht als root. Vielleicht ist das wieder einmal das Problem. Der aktuelle Mainline-Kernel (3.16) funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Falls dir das weiter hilft kann ich ja mal die .config auf pastebin posten, muss ich allerdings noch etwas reinigen, habe vor kurzem Motherboard und CPU ausgetauscht.

----------

## Erdie

Vielen Dank ! Es hat aber keine Eile, ich bin bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen, die Kernelkonfiguration zu durchforsten. Da meine System im momentanen Zustand eigentlich gut läuft, habe ich es laufen lassen. Aber in Zukunft könnten Probleme auftreten wenn z. B. das nvidia Modul aus Portage fliegt usw. Insofern muß ich mich wohl darum kümmern.

----------

## kurisu

 *mv wrote:*   

> Ansonsten kannst Du ja nur bzgl. Kernel und nvidia in unstable gehen - wär' zumindest mal ein Experiment wert, und ist auf Dauer vielleicht sowieso sicherer, da sicherheitsrelevente Kernelbugs m.W. oft nur in unstable gefixt werden.

 

Vorweg: Ich habe von nvidia keine Ahnung. Jedoch: Obgleich dieses Vorgehen im konkreten Fall sicherlich einen Versuch wert ist, beim Betreiben des (neusten) proprietären Treibers mutmaßlich gar erfolgversprechend ist, würde ich nicht soweit gehen, die stabilen gentoo-sources pauschal als potentiell unsicher zu bezeichnen. Soweit ich im Bilde bin, wurden für den Fall neuer CVEs bislang doch stets entweder direkt neue Versionen im Eilverfahren als stable markiert, oder aber zumindest entsprechende Patches für die bereits stabilen Kernel zurückportiert. Bei den vanilla-sources hingegen sieht dies natürlich anders aus, aber hier gibt es ja ohnehin keine stabilen Kandidaten (mehr).

@Erdie: Bereits seit 30. Juli hat =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.14.14 für amd64 das stable keyword. Vielleicht würde ein entsprechendes Upgrade schon helfen.

----------

## mv

 *kurisu wrote:*   

> Soweit ich im Bilde bin, wurden für den Fall neuer CVEs

 

Kernel Upstream fixt die meisten Bugs "heimlich" - CVEs gibt es dafür nur in ganz seltenen Fällen. Man muss schon alle Upstream-Patches anschauen (und sehr viel Erfahrung haben), um zu erkennen ob davon einer sicherheitsrelevant sein könnte. Ich glaube nicht, dass das tatsächlich jemand macht; von den bezahlten hauptamtlichen Kernel-Hackern bei Redhat vielleicht abgesehen. Und selbst denen kann natürlich etwas durch die Lappen gehen.

Sicher kann ein neuer Kernel neue Bugs enthalten, aber das Risiko, dass es zu älteren und behobenen Bugs irgendwo Exploits gibt, dürfte größer sein.

----------

## kurisu

@mv: Okay, soweit habe ich mich damit nicht auseinander gesetzt. Besten Dank für die Stellungnahme.

----------

## Josef.95

Just for the record

Eine gute Übersicht zu den älteren unterstützten nVidia Treibern / Chipsätzen gibt es hier:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe jetzt nochmal die Kernel Optionen überprüft und sie sind alle so wie im Nvidia Guide beschrieben   :Confused: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe jetzt gentoo-sources-3.14.14 installiert, was wieder mit dem aktuellen nvidia-drivers-340.<irgendwas> zusammen funktioniert. Damit ist das Problem verschwunden. Ich wundere mich allerdings, dass es nur bei mir aufgetreten ist  :Wink: 

----------

